# Ideas for "Dog Room"



## taddy1340

Hi guys. Someday, I will be building a house for my family. With that said, I've begun to make mental plans for a dog room. This stemmed from keeping my dogs in the laundry room (when they're not on the couches or bed :lol: ). One thing I've learned the hard way in my current military housing is to avoid light-colored floors and walls. They show the dirt too much. I currently have white tile and it's a biatch to keep clean as I walk my dogs in fields pretty much everyday. Below is a list of ideas I've thought of so far. I'd like to hear if you guys have any input from your experience. Please understand my current dogs don't destroy anything...it's just the everyday wear and tear. This isn't intended to be a plush room, rather a functional one that will accomodate dozens of dogs over the next few generations.

Thanks!!!

- Brown/earth colored tile and paint on (at least) the lower half of walls and trim

- Location - Access to the garage and back yard through patio and service doors

- Large enough to accomodate whelping box

- Central Vacuum system for cleaning up dog hair - this way I just have to hook up the hose rather than carry the large shop vac around.

- Tub/shower stand mounted at/slightly above waist level for washing dogs

- Closet with shelves and hangars for collars, leashes, dummies, etc

- "Dog Medicine Cabinet"

- What about trim? There will be puppies... which = chewing...any ideas?

What else you guys got? You probably think I'm nuts, but I'd really like to have something like this. Since I've been in the south the past few years, I've seen plenty of homes w/ "mud rooms"...this also prompted me to think about this idea.


----------



## Leo Porcello

You have way too much time on your hands.


----------



## taddy1340

Leo Porcello said:


> You have way too much time on your hands.


I don't see how that answers my question for more ideas/input??? :eyeroll:


----------



## Leo Porcello

Well look deeper and you will see it.


----------



## franchi

I would maybe line the side walls with FRP. At least 4 or 5 feet up anyway. That is the lining they use in restrooms around the toilets/sinks for easy cleaning/sanitation.


----------



## fishless

I got an idea 6x12 chainlink fence with small but well contructed sleeping quarters.


----------



## dblkluk

We just built a new home not long ago, and the one thing we are thinking of changing/adding is in our laundry room. 
We have been thinking of adding a "dog wash sink" instead of the "laundry tub" style sink.
Basically a huge sink where we can put the dog in to give her a bath or just rinse off her muddy paws, instead of messing up the entire bathtub and bathroom.


----------



## Dak

Taddy,

Sounds nice tome. I agree with the one comment of doing a tile type thing half way up the walls. As long as your're dreaming why not...


----------



## taddy1340

fishless said:


> I got an idea 6x12 chainlink fence with small but well contructed sleeping quarters.


Come on Paul! Dogs gotta get some love too! :lol:

Besides, by the time the day comes I have this, my wife will probably want me living in there too!


----------



## Springer

I wouldn't do tile it is too hard to clean. The FRP panels would be good for the walls. Easy to wipe clean. I would do a concrete floor and seal it. You could do colored concrete to make it look a little nicer.

Then you could do the central vac like in the beauty salons and just sweep it into the wall.


----------



## fishless

taddy1340 said:


> There will be puppies...





taddy1340 said:


> Dogs gotta get some love too!
> 
> Besides, by the time the day comes I have this, my wife will probably want me living in there too!


something we should know about Mike :lol:


----------



## Jungda99

If I were you I would basically tile the room like you would a shower. Put a floor drain in the middle and when you go to set the tile just do a mud base to give it some slope. This would elimate the need for a "wash tub". You could tile the walls with a wansecoat (sp) look. That is what I would do. Easy to clean...nothing to chew and a good place to wash the dogs. Then when the pups pee on the floor you can just wash it out.

Sound good?

BTW I would not build a house without in floor heat. After a cold morning hunt they come in and lay right on the toasty warm floor.

The upfront cost is the only bad thing about in floor heat. But in the long run it pays for itslef because it is so efficient.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

fishless said:


> taddy1340 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There will be puppies...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taddy1340 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dogs gotta get some love too!
> 
> Besides, by the time the day comes I have this, my wife will probably want me living in there too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> something we should know about Mike :lol:
Click to expand...

That's sick! Wait he is originally from wisconsin! :lol:


----------



## taddy1340

Paul...I think you're the sick one for putting that much thought/effort into that one! Good one though! :beer:

Jungda,

Great idea with the drain and floor heat!


----------



## fishless

All in fun Mike :beer:


----------



## tumblebuck

Make sure you have enough room for three yellow dogs....


----------



## taddy1340

tumblebuck said:


> Make sure you have enough room for three yellow dogs....


I didn't realize you were moving in!


----------



## Wes

Mike,
One item I've been looking at for the future is a washtable similar to the one they have at Petco. It is high enough that it's not too hard on the back, has a ramp for the dogs to walk up and get in,several eyebolts to tie them in, a good hose w/sprayer for washing and rinsing. I'm sure they're expensive, but with a little though, I'm sure something could be made to work.

Wes


----------



## Bobm

Build a family/man room on a slab with mexican tile a wood stove and hearth on one end, vaulted ceiling for hanging trophies, lots of windows and a big flat screen TV put a wraught iron fence to keep the dogs in that room but still have it open to the rest of the home. Have a doggie door that opens to a fenced backyard.

Now you and the dogs can spend some quality time


----------



## taddy1340

Bobm said:


> Build a family/man room on a slab with mexican tile a wood stove and hearth on one end, vaulted ceiling for hanging trophies, lots of windows and a big flat screen TV put a wraught iron fence to keep the dogs in that room but still have it open to the rest of the home. Have a doggie door that opens to a fenced backyard.
> 
> Now you and the dogs can spend some quality time


Good suggestions Bob!

Wes...yeah that's something I want...a washtable where I don't have to bend over...my back is junk!


----------



## Tracker21

Make sure it big enough or has a welping (sp) box built in if you planning on having pups.


----------



## Lvn2Hnt

Since you'd be building from scratch, I'd strongly recommend extra insulation in the interior walls to cut down on noise - especially if you're going to have puppies in there. You won't be as apt to hear the whines and cries at night.


----------



## taddy1340

Lvn2Hnt said:


> Since you'd be building from scratch, I'd strongly recommend extra insulation in the interior walls to cut down on noise - especially if you're going to have puppies in there. You won't be as apt to hear the whines and cries at night.


I just thought of that last night on my drive home...great idea!

Thanks...


----------



## Lvn2Hnt

Taddy> We built from scratch, and while I didn't incorporate a dog room in my plans, I was glad that we added extra insulation on the interior walls especially around our bathroom and main-floor laundry pre-planning for when we'd have a baby. Now, Maison - our son - goes to sleep and we don't have to worry that he'll be awakened by noise coming from the other areas of the house.


----------



## tumblebuck

taddy1340 said:


> tumblebuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure you have enough room for three yellow dogs....
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't realize you were moving in!
Click to expand...

Your wife didn't tell you??


----------



## taddy1340

tumblebuck said:


> taddy1340 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tumblebuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure you have enough room for three yellow dogs....
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't realize you were moving in!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your wife didn't tell you??
Click to expand...

Nope...but I don't listen to most things she says!


----------



## HuntingGeek

It seems like I'm always thinking of my next dream house. One thing I'm completely addicted to is my drain in the garage. My next house would have a drain in the garage with hot and cold running frost free hydrants. That way I can wash the deer and the dog in the garage and have the best of both worlds. Simply hose off the dogs before they get into the house. My mud room would be a normal mud room off the garage where the dogs would stay during the day and have access to the outside yard. On a per square foot basis garages are cheaper than houses and the dogs won't mind a bit.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

As for floor and wall coverings I say Line-x it. That stuff is tough. No puppy is going to chew it up, and if they do I think it has a lifetime warranty.

Also, when you get kicked out of YOUR house and sent to the dog house when you beat your head on the wall it won't hurt as much. Put a floor drain in there and you can wash dogs and water just goes down.


----------



## taddy1340

Thanks for the continued responses!


----------



## fishless

With all the problems I have with my dogs Mike, I think a stainless steel table like at your vets would be in order. That way you wouldnt have to be on the ground trying to look at and treat wounds.


----------



## Wes

Mike,

I found this link for a stainless steel dog washtable:

http://www.hairvac.com/tubss.htm

Expensive, but you may get an idea, or be able to fabricate something.

Wes


----------



## taddy1340

Thanks Wes and Paul. I actually have access to some stainless!


----------



## MsDeerHunter

Please post pics when you're finished.
I'd love to see them.


----------

